# Vikings vs Packers



## KEN W

The reason the next season will be one of the most exciting in years is how talented both the Vikings and Packers will be. Both teams have question marks and both have holes.Both teams have intriguing young players,in particularly the most exciting player to watch in the NFL right now, AP. Things have to play out, chemistry and injuries always play a part, but the playmakers are all there.

I want the North to gain back their respect as a good division.While I still think the Lions and Bears have long roads to travel, the Packers and Vikings have positioned themselves in the top 5 in the NFC.When the Vikings and Packers both made the playoffs,that was an entertaining year as a fan. It takes the rivalry to the next level when they are competitive and viewed by the national media as quality programs.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> The reason the next season will be one of the most exciting in years is how talented both the Vikings and Packers will be. Both teams have question marks and both have holes.Both teams have intriguing young players,in particularly the most exciting player to watch in the NFL right now, AP. Things have to play out, chemistry and injuries always play a part, but the playmakers are all there.
> 
> I want the North to gain back their respect as a good division.While I still think the Lions and Bears have long roads to travel, the Packers and Vikings have positioned themselves in the top 5 in the NFC.When the Vikings and Packers both made the playoffs,that was an entertaining year as a fan. It takes the rivalry to the next level when they are competitive and viewed by the national media as quality programs.


Ken,

It's funny you posted. I logged on to post something just to stir the pot with you Vikings fans as it has been WAY too quiet and civil on here since the days before the draft!

You're right, it looks to be a good year. The Pack and Vikes haven't met with both teams at a competitive level in awhile...whether it was the Pack 4-12 or the Vikes in one of their dismal years.

AP is a stud and I truly wish he wasn't in the division, but the Pack has some talent...I still can't believe Favre didn't stick around to see where it could take them. But Rodgers IS the man in GB and will do great things. He'll be in the Pro Bowl in less than 3 years as a starter. You can hold me to that statement.

It's a good way to start off the year. I just can't wait to hear all your guys whining about the Favre lovefest leading up to the game!

:beer:


----------



## Dak

Mike,

Who is this Favre guy you talk about. Guess he must have been an OK player in his day.

:lol:

I do know this. I'll feel much more secure when a team has a touchdown or less lead against the Pack with less than two minutes remaining now.


----------



## taddy1340

Dak said:


> Mike,
> 
> Who is this Favre guy you talk about. Guess he must have been an OK player in his day.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I do know this. I'll feel much more secure when a team has a touchdown or less lead against the Pack with less than two minutes remaining now.


Al,

I take back all of those nice things I said about you! :lol:


----------



## djleye

> He'll be in the Pro Bowl in less than 3 years as a starter. You can hold me to that statement.


Oh, I will...............I too will be much happier with the lead against the Pack, once we get it. Not if......WHEN!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## honkerslayr

taddy1340 said:


> [
> 
> But Rodgers IS the man in GB and will do great things. He'll be in the Pro Bowl in less than 3 years as a starter. You can hold me to that statement.


I wholeheartedly agree. We haven't gotten to see him play that much because Favre always started no matter what, but last season when he played vs. the Cowboys, he did pretty damn good for a backup that never sees the fireld. I actually have no worries about rodgers, he will do great things in GB and will be a very good quarterback.

The Packs had an ok off season but during the draft I have no idea why their first pick was a WR when they already have great ones, but why not add another one I guess. And the quarterback pick was a good one as well. The Vickings did good I thought, wvwn though I hate to see it. Them having an all pro defensive line is kind of scary i must say, but we'll have to see where that gets them this season, last season they had great defense but they could never convert on offense at the right time, I mean AD can't be the whole offense. I just think if they got a half decent QB they'd be pretty darn good.

Anyways I'm done talking about the Vikes, Can't wait till these 2 teams play against each other it will be exciting to say the least this year. Go Packs!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> But Rodgers IS the man in GB and will do great things. He'll be in the Pro Bowl in less than 3 years as a starter. You can hold me to that statement.


I totally agree with these words. Lets just tweek them a little. Rogers will be at the pro bowl watching from the cheap seats for three straight years in his Vikings Starter jacket. You can hold me to that statement. :lol: 
:beer:


----------



## Shu

Nice Goldy!!


----------



## rowdie

So who wins the opener???

I predict the Vikes, because I think its too big a game for Rodgers first NFL start.


----------



## Colt

The Lions will win the division this year. Mark my words.


----------



## djleye

Colt said:


> The Lions will win the division this year. Mark my words.


If you are serious, you need professional help. There is no way in hell that the roar has been restored!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MOB

Aaron Rogers will do fine in the opening game against the queens. The Packers won't need to score many points to win this game. The GB defense will keep the queens offense in check. How many points did the queens score the last time they played at Lambeau?


----------



## taddy1340

MOB said:


> Aaron Rogers will do fine in the opening game against the queens. The Packers won't need to score many points to win this game. The GB defense will keep the queens offense in check. How many points did the queens score the last time they played at Lambeau?


Good to see you're alive Mark! That Packer Forum on GB Press Gazette page blows now!

Mike


----------



## KEN W

6 more days and the fun starts.What a way to start the season.

Big question will be.......who's QB will get the job done.Or will neither and the score be 10-9.


----------



## Colt

You do realize the best QB in the NFC North is Kitna.


----------



## jgat

Tomorrow everything gets underway. Fall is here! Lets go Vikes!!!!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

I'm looking forward to the opener, but the second game between the Queens and Pack will be a better indication of the better team. Just too many things in the first game. Regardless, the Pack will stomp the Queens into mercy! Pat Williams is a loudmouth fat ars!

I'd say good luck to you guys, but there's no chance! Rodgers is already a top 5 QB! 8)

:beer:


----------



## KEN W

Uh-huh..... 2 quarters of NFL experience does not a top 5 QB make. :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Uh-huh..... 2 quarters of NFL experience does not a top 5 QB make. :eyeroll:


That's how good he is Ken! If nothing else, he's the best in the division! Plus, it's more like 4 quarters...get your facts right! :lol:


----------



## Dak

Rodgers is among the top 5 QBs on the Packers... :beer:


----------



## rwestb

As long as TJack can make his 10 to 15 yard competions I dont see the pack beating the Vikes. Our d line is to good and Rodgers will be rattled all game long. Peterson goes for 125yds 2 tds and Tjack goes 15 for 25 200yds 1 td with two completions over 30 yds. Final score Vikes 27 Pack 17.

However i also thought the Colts would blow out the Bears. What the heck happened there?


----------



## KEN W

rwestb said:


> As long as TJack can make his 10 to 15 yard competions I dont see the pack beating the Vikes. Our d line is to good and Rodgers will be rattled all game long. Peterson goes for 125yds 2 tds and Tjack goes 15 for 25 200yds 1 td with two completions over 30 yds. Final score Vikes 27 Pack 17.
> 
> However i also thought the Colts would blow out the Bears. What the heck happened there?


Manning is recovering from surgery in July.He didn't play in any preseason games or even start practice until 10 days or so ago.....looked very rusty.Hopefully it carries over to next Sunday.The colts starting the season 0-2 would be an eye-opener.


----------



## MOB

Colt said:


> You do realize the best QB in the NFC North is Kitna.


Kitna is a good QB on a mediocre team. After Aaron Rogers makes his debut tonight, there will be no question of who the best QB in the NFC Norris division is!
Even though the Pack has the same defense that shut out (0) the Queens the last time at Lambeau, they did hurt AP early, so I'll give the queens 17 points to the Packers 31. 
MOB


----------



## R y a n

MOB said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the best QB in the NFC North is Kitna.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitna is a good QB on a mediocre team. After Aaron Rogers makes his debut tonight, there will be no question of who the best QB in the NFC Norris division is!
> Even though the Pack has the same defense that shut out (0) the Queens the last time at Lambeau, they did hurt AP early, so I'll give the queens 17 points to the Packers 31.
> MOB
Click to expand...

you think the pack will put up 31 points in the first game of the year? 

What is this college you speak of?

Who will be scoring all those points? Ryan grant goes for 3 TDs? I just don't see them having such a high scoring offense with a new QB who hasn't been the sharpest during the last couple games.

But that is some good optimism you have!

:thumb:


----------



## 870 XPRS

24-10 Vikes......ship it.


----------



## jgat

I hope the Vikes D is as good as we have been hearing for the last few months. I want to see A-Rod planted into the frozen tundra so badly. The two young O Tackles are going to have their work cut out for them going against Kampman and KGB. 17-10 Vikes!


----------



## MOB

R y a n said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the best QB in the NFC North is Kitna.
> 
> 
> 
> Kitna is a good QB on a mediocre team. After Aaron Rogers makes his debut tonight, there will be no question of who the best QB in the NFC Norris division is!
> Even though the Pack has the same defense that shut out (0) the Queens the last time at Lambeau, they did hurt AP early, so I'll give the queens 17 points to the Packers 31.
> MOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you think the pack will put up 31 points in the first game of the year?
Click to expand...

Yes, I think the queens secondary is suspect and AR will exploit it.



R y a n said:


> What is this college you speak of?


No, but I did watch SDSU spank Youngstown 40-3 Saturday night.



R y a n said:


> Who will be scoring all those points? Ryan grant goes for 3 TDs? I just don't see them having such a high scoring offense with a new QB who hasn't been the sharpest during the last couple games.


AR has a QB rating of 103.6 for the preseason games. The Packers will force the queens into their nickel and dime defenses spreading them out and that will open some creases for Grant to run through. Jennings, Driver and Grant will all score TDs along with maybe a defensive or special teams score.



R y a n said:


> But that is some good optimism you have!


Always think positive R y a n! Go Packers!

:thumb:


----------



## Shu

Vikes by 3!


----------



## MOB

Are you ready for some football!!!? The gloves are off... I found this in the Green Bay Press Gazette:

Vandermause: Green and Gold? Vikings see red

By Mike Vandermause

Hate is too strong a word to describe how the Green Bay Packers and Minnesota Vikings feel about each other.

Try enmity, mistrust, hostility and animosity.

Monday nnight's regular-season opener at Lambeau Field pits two of the National Football League's most bitter rivals. There is no love lost between these teams, and things only got worse during the offseason.

"Once the game is on, they don't like us, we don't like them," said Packers receiver Donald Driver, who is preparing for his 19th career meeting against the Vikings.

Most of the trash talk entering this game has been coming from the Minnesota side of this grudge match, and for good reason. The Vikings, quite simply, are sick and tired of getting pushed around by the Packers.

Green Bay has won the last four games, including a 34-0 spanking last November at Lambeau that gave Mike McCarthy a fat 4-0 coaching edge over Brad Childress. In the past seven years, the Packers have captured four division titles, while the Vikings have none to their credit.

Then there's the matter of NFL championships. The Packers have won 12 titles, more than any other team. The Vikings, who have been in existence for almost 50 years, have yet to claim a single crown.

Is it any wonder the Vikings need therapy to deal with a major inferiority complex when it comes to the Packers?

If things weren't bad enough between these two teams, the Packers organization poured salt on an oozing, open sore by filing tampering charges against the Vikings during the off-season involving quarterback Brett Favre.

The Vikings have said little publicly over the matter, but they must be livid.

Childress likely will milk it for everything he can, beginning with the notion there's nothing worse than a tattletale. Just as kids in grade school are scorned for whining to the teacher, you can bet the Packers are being vilified behind Vikings' closed doors for making false accusations.

The NFL exonerated the Vikings of all tampering charges, and the team is no doubt convinced the Packers not only over-reacted but also were downright petty.

Nothing adds to a rivalry more than getting jabbed by your opponent with a sharp stick in the eye.

Try as they might, the Vikings couldn't keep their hard feelings to themselves. Their frustration toward the Packers spilled out in comments made by defensive linemen Pat Williams and Jared Allen in recent weeks.

Williams, for all intents and purposes, suggested the Packers were a one-man team with Favre at quarterback and won't be nearly as good without him.

Allen expressed his desire to make an impression on Favre's replacement, Aaron Rodgers, saying he hopes to "put my helmet square in the back of his spine."

What did Rodgers do to deserve such a malicious threat? Simply wearing Packers colors is reason enough in this rancorous border war.


----------



## taddy1340

Halftime...pretty shotty first half with a buttload of penalties. Crappy low kick allowed the FG block...

Go Pack!


----------



## MOB

Hey Mike, go Packers!


----------



## MOB

The Driver TD call back cost me 30 fantasy points!


----------



## R y a n

MOB said:


> The Driver TD call back cost me 30 fantasy points!


Sucks to be you having Driver all season...

oke: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

MOB said:


> Hey Mike, go Packers!


17-12...Vikes have the ball. Too damn tight for me!


----------



## MOB

R y a n said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Driver TD call back cost me 30 fantasy points!
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be you having Driver all season...
> 
> oke: :beer:
Click to expand...

I mistyped it was only 21 points, with Rogers and Driver playing.
Woo hoo 24 -12 Packers, only 1 TD away from my prediction! Almost?


----------



## R y a n

MOB said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Driver TD call back cost me 30 fantasy points!
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be you having Driver all season...
> 
> oke: :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mistyped it was only 21 points, with Rogers and Driver playing.
> Woo hoo 24 -12 Packers, only 1 TD away from my prediction! Almost?
Click to expand...

damn accurate I must say....

you even called the special teams TD... :thumb:

Looks like the queens will be getting the ball back in good field position with 2 min remaining...

Let's see if he can do something with it...


----------



## MOB

Game over! Viking hype is over too!


----------



## R y a n

That was a really good game to watch.

Now let's get on with the Broncos/Raiders! I wanna see if the #1 drafted RB McFadden is the real hype like Reggie Bush or AP, or just another platoon back.

The guy has the juice. Let's hope McFadden has a chance to show it off a little..


----------



## Longshot

Great game!

GO PACKERS!!!! :lol:


----------



## MOB

I did feel I was a qustionable Pack fan in Fantasy by benching Grant and playing Willie Parker but it did pay off with Parker getting 31.80 points vs Grants 9.20. I won the week in our Yahoo league with 133.40 points!


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Uh-huh..... 2 quarters of NFL experience does not a top 5 QB make. :eyeroll:


One game is not a season, but he looked a helluva lot better the T-Jack. He's the best QB in the division...after one game! :lol:

Overall, a sloppy game on both sides...some real good moments, but many to forget. That was a great switch by Rodgers to Driver, but the darn lineman was downfield...no one's fault there. Questionable penalties on both sides that probably evened out over the course of the game.

Pack got lucky on the on-sides whiff. These will be two entirely different teams come the next meeting...no doubt fighting for the NFC Central crown.

Rodgers patience and presence in the pocket was great. Other than the stupid 10 or so penalties, the O-line did a great job shutting up the d-line and their loud mouths.

Here's to next week! :beer:


----------



## Longshot

There were a couple of phones that weren't answered tonight. I don't know why. I guess we can put the rest the thought that this was too big a game for Rodgers

:beer:


----------



## R y a n

Longshot said:


> There were a couple of phones that weren't answered tonight. I don't know why. I guess we can put the rest the thought that this was too big a game for Rodgers
> 
> :beer:


:rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS

If one of you can actually say that those 2 plays were not pass interfernece you are big men.......or just blind. The vikes lost , but those were two horrible calls. One was a tackle and the other one harris didn't even turn his head to see where the ball was, he just jumped on Berrian's back.

A win is a win is a win i guess.....on that same token, can you imagine the talk that would be happening if Rodgers stupid off balance accross his body falling back pass for a TD would have been an int.

Chilly is 0-5 against the pack, i'll swallow it for now, but i will put my eggs in our basket saying that we will be right there for for the NFC north title.......and yes by "we" i mean the vikes.

-870


----------



## taddy1340

870 XPRS said:


> If one of you can actually say that those 2 plays were not pass interfernece you are big men.......or just blind. The vikes lost , but those were two horrible calls. One was a tackle and the other one harris didn't even turn his head to see where the ball was, he just jumped on Berrian's back.
> 
> A win is a win is a win i guess.....on that same token, can you imagine the talk that would be happening if Rodgers stupid off balance accross his body falling back pass for a TD would have been an int.
> 
> Chilly is 0-5 against the pack, i'll swallow it for now, but i will put my eggs in our basket saying that we will be right there for for the NFC north title.......and yes by "we" i mean the vikes.
> 
> -870


If you want to play in "what ifs" imagine if the FG didn't get blocked or there wasn't the illegal lineman downfield? That's another 10 points. The Pack easily outplayed the Vikes. That was a great pass by Rodgers. As far as penalties, there were subject ones on both sides. The refs missed a ton of holding calls.

If you guys actually had a QB, you'd be darn good, but he looked pretty inconsistent last night.

Even your homer writer Seifert could see the Pack was better.

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/nfcnorth/0-4 ... gs-19.html

GREEN BAY, Wis. -- The evidence was there for everyone to see. The Green Bay Packers were the best team on the field for almost all of Monday night, establishing themselves as the class of the NFC North in a 24-19 victory over the Minnesota Vikings.

Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers was the most proficient of the teams' young quarterbacks, completing more than 80 percent of his passes in his first NFL start while the Vikings' Tarvaris Jackson completed under 50 percent.

While the Vikings struggled to find a rhythm, Green Bay made big plays in all three phases of the game. On offense, they set up their touchdowns with a 56-yard pass to Greg Jennings and a 57-yard run by Ryan Grant. Will Blackmon contributed a big play on special teams, returning a punt 76 yards for a touchdown, And on defense, safety Atari Bigby's ending the game by intercepting of Jackson.

The Packers were far from perfect but in a game that supposedly matched the top two teams in the NFC North -- apologies, Bears fans -- the game was not as close as the score indicated. For one week, at least, the post-Brett Favre Packers are still the best team in the division.


----------



## KEN W

Disappointing......but it is only 1 game.A long way to go.The Pukers made the big plays,Vikes didn't.That was the game.Oh well.....they still have to come to the dome.A lot of games before that.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> Disappointing......but it is only 1 game.A long way to go.The Pukers made the big plays,Vikes didn't.That was the game.Oh well.....they still have to come to the dome.A lot of games before that.


You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss. :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Actually I thought Tjack played pretty well in the second half.Moved the team pretty well.The final interception could easily happen when it's do or die.I can excuse the first half since he only played a couple quarters in the preseason and looked very rusty in the first half.Coaching staff did a good job of adjusting at halftime.

Heck look at Manning on Sunday when he hadn't played in the preseason at all.He was aweful.Tjack will be just fine.Rodgers looked good.....but it's only 1 game.He still has a lot to prove as any QB just starting out does.

Will be interesting to see how the Vikes do against the Colts with both 0-1 to start the season.

I'll probably be out deer hunting when they play again.


----------



## drjongy

What?! I thought the Vikes looked horrible, especially on defense. I was VERY dissapointed after last nights game!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I actually thought T-Jax played well too..........they need to open up the dang playbook for him. Once they opened it up, he looked good to me. Yes, he had some bad throws but he had some dropped passes that would have made the game a little more interesting.

I will always say the Pack should have welcomed Favre back, but it was nice to see Rodgers get that first win.


----------



## Shu

The Vikes looked pretty bad to me. Defense was not the stellar force I thought it would be. TJ has no touch..long balls are just a toss up and short balls are thrown too hard. Plus he looked to be in slow motion in the final few minutes. Even the coach was yelling let's go! I see no better than last year's 8-8. I hope I'm wrong.

If TJ doesn't get a lot better this is his last year in purple.


----------



## jgat

I am still too fired up to give an objective opinion on the game. Way to many stupid mistakes. Clock management coming down the stretch was sick, absolutely no urgency. Why didn't Sharper fall on that fumble instead of trying to house it? The two non call P.I. penalties on 3rd down were inexcusible and so was the challenged incomplete pass call against Visanthe Shiancoe.

However, the packers should have had an extra 10 points that would have put the game out of reach anyway. Very disappointing start to the season for me.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Looks like it's over, you knew I couldn't stay
She's comin' home today
We had a good thing, I'll miss your sweet love
Why must you look at me that way
It's over

Sad eyes, turn the other way
I don't wanna see you cry
Sad eyes, you knew there'd come a day
When we would have to say 'goodbye'

Try to remember the magic that we shared
In time your broken heart will mend
I never used you, you knew I really cared
I hate to see it have to end
But it's over

Sad eyes, turn the other way
I don't wanna see you cry
Sad eyes, you knew there'd come a day
When we would have to say 'goodbye'

[Instrumental Interlude]

Sad eyes, you knew there'd come a day
When we would have to say 'goodbye'
Sad eyes, turn the other way (turn the other way)
I don't wanna see you cry (cry, cry, cry)
Sad eyes, you knew there'd come a day (he-e-e-ey)
When we would have to say 'goodbye'
Sad eyes

-------------------------------

Did Common open with Sad Eyes? I was having problems with KFAN.com and didn't catch his opening.


----------



## 870 XPRS

OF course he did................


----------



## MOB

taddy1340 said:


> You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss. :wink:


Mike, never, ever kiss a queens fans @ss again! Show no mercy!


----------



## taddy1340

MOB said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, never, ever kiss a queens fans @ss again! Show no mercy!
Click to expand...

I apologize to all Packer fans...I was in too nice of a mood. The Pack will roll the Queens!

How about that Jared Allen?


----------



## MOB

taddy1340 said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, never, ever kiss a queens fans @ss again! Show no mercy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize to all Packer fans...I was in too nice of a mood. The Pack will roll the Queens!
> 
> How about that Jared Allen?
Click to expand...

Um, Jared Allen zero (0) sacks, zero (0) tackles - nice pickup for only 3 draft picks. Reminds me of the Hershel Walker trade!! Woo Hoo


----------



## taddy1340

MOB said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, never, ever kiss a queens fans @ss again! Show no mercy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize to all Packer fans...I was in too nice of a mood. The Pack will roll the Queens!
> 
> How about that Jared Allen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, Jared Allen zero (0) sacks, zero (0) tackles - nice pickup for only 3 draft picks. Reminds me of the Herssel Walker trade!! Woo Hoo
Click to expand...

The Walker trade worked out great...for the Cowboys!

Allen's overrated...the Chiefs willingly dealt him for such a high price.


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right...a true test for Rodgers at the dome. I'm already conceding that as a loss.  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, never, ever kiss a queens fans @ss again! Show no mercy!
Click to expand...

After the Vikes win the division over the hated PUKE,I'll be bending over just for you. oke:


----------

